# Size(an issue for us)



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

The only person we have over 6'9 is Brad Miller..I think we definitly need another 7'0 - if for nothing else but for six fouls againest bigs like Shaq and Yao..

would could we get right now?

Zendon Hamilton
Jabari Smith(he was good last year in NJ)
Elden Campbell
Michael Stewart
Corrie Blount


I think Jabari is the only servicable player..he was a good morale guy for us too in 03-04..remember when he hit those two free throws vs mini loll when Peja hit 1/2 and then it turned out that they did it wrong and Minni could pick anyone they wanted to shoot the free throws and Jabari stepped up and hit both


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Not that I don't agree that we need size, and it would be good for any team, but Peja is listed 6'10" I believe.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

true, forgot about him, but I doubt he can guard Shaq or Yao or even Dampier


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja is actually reaslisticy 6'8 I heard the annoucers say.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I think I read on the Nets board that Jabari signed with a team in Europe (Spain, maybe?).

I personally don't know much about Zendon or Blount, Stewart is a local guy but stinks. Not much to choose from at this time in the game.....


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

And the only player on the Kings over 6'9" doesn't exactly expend much energy playing tough inside, as much as I love him. I have little doubt that size will be an issue for the Kings as presently constructed, but it's one of the few weaknesses of the team, so I'm not really complaining, no team is perfect. But, we could use some size.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maybe that super skinny kid from last year improved, the kid that was like 7'0 170 pounds lol, Antwar something


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Peja is actually reaslisticy 6'8 I heard the annoucers say.


sorry off topic but im jw why if they know hes 6'8", how come it doesnt get changed? what exactly did the commentators say?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> maybe that super skinny kid from last year improved, the kid that was like 7'0 170 pounds lol, Antwar something


 Anwar Ferguson!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I was so mad when they cut Anwar! I mopped around for like 2 weeks. He has a serious case of the skinnies though, something like 7'0" 210 if I recall correctly. But he blocked shots like a man possessed, was crafty in the lane, and could hit a midrange jumper. I don't know what happned to him, but if we are looking for toughness up front, he's not the answer anyways.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

We have Jamal Sampson, I mean I know hes no shaq or anything but at least he gives us some size at 6'11 and a couple blocked shots.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

CreeksideBaller said:


> sorry off topic but im jw why if they know hes 6'8", how come it doesnt get changed? what exactly did the commentators say?


Commentators were saying like how he gets his shot off without getting blocked and they say he is listed 6'10 but more realisticly hes 6'8.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

One season Hedo was listed at 6'9 and Peja at 6'8, then the next year during training camp they were both listed at 6'10.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I had forgotten about Sampson. Hopefully he is ready to play, because it looks like he will get the chance. Thought he would end up being more of a 2nd big off the bench. Apparently not.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think size will be an issue for us. As long as we got Brad and Skinner, we're allright. :greatjob:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

ehh id just be confortoble with another 6 fouls..

I guess Sampson will be ok..I forgot about him

so our roster should be

1. Bibby
2. Wells
3. Peja
4. SAR
5. Miller
6. K9 (PF/SF)
7. Hart(PG)
8. Cisco (SG/SF)
9. Skinner (C/PF)
10. Williamson (SF/PF/C)
11. Martin (SG/SF)
12. Sampson (C/PF)

IR - Price


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys 6'10'' and bigger still available (I'm sure I missed a few):

Ben Handlogten 
Paul Shirley 
Andrew DeClercq 
Bruno Sundov 
Christian Laettner 
Elden Campbell 
Mark Pope 
Scott Williams 
Eddy Curry 
Kevin Willis 
Michael Stewart 
Tom Gugliotta 
Derrick Coleman


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I would perfer someone with more experience like Campbell who can give us spot minutes in the post season if needed..rmemeber how well he played vs. shaq the past 2 years?

+ we dont have that 3rd PG , we pulled off having 2 for the past few years because DC was our 3rd pg, he just swung over


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

seems like Corliss is pretty useless..maybe we can move him for a servicable backup C like Kelvin Cato

maybe Williamson + Skinner for Cato/Deshawn Steveson 


that would help out a lot because we would have a solid 2nd, prolly the best in the NBA


Hart/
Garcia/Steveson
Martin/Steveson
K9
Cato


----------



## peja2211 (Sep 25, 2005)

i dont belive size will be that much of a problem but it wil help if jamal sampson contributes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12751712.htm

Jahidi White, Obinna Ekezie and Zendon Hamilton signed with the Cavs, 3 less big men we couled sign...


----------

